# Modified Rommel's Rod.



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are some in progress pics of my modified Rommel's Rod.I didn't like the kit-supplied one-piece track units and went with the tracks from a Tamiya Panzer ll I had in my stash.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

*Cool.*
*I like the Tom Daniel designed stuff.*
*and this was always one of my favorites.*
*great color selection, nice build up.*


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

pretty good idea


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

that looks cool!


----------

